# Website to post and share our text?



## Arko90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi everybody!!

I wondered, anybody know some active website where we can post our write? Because my imagination is huge and I'm very bad for drawing, I tried to learn but I given up and I don't like failing...
So I prefer write, it's easier for me for some reasons, and it permit myself to imagine the scenes as I wish.

So I search some websites to post and share my creations.
I write non-NSWF text and NSWF text with Dragons and so on...

I would appreciate any help, and I thank you by advance.

(Forgive me if my grammar is actually bad or... good, because I'm French, and before posting any text, I could eventually find somebody to correct my text, like this, I'll publish something clear and I could see where are my mistakes to not do them again!)


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 24, 2017)

c'est facile monsieur. Post it on the Furaffinity main site. Index -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Scales42 (Oct 24, 2017)

écrivez-vous en anglais ou francais?


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 24, 2017)

Both, it depends who read me, where I share it.
But in Furaffinity we can share NSFW text too? I'm not sure of it


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 25, 2017)

Up


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> Both, it depends who read me, where I share it.
> But in Furaffinity we can share NSFW text too? I'm not sure of it



Yes you can, just ensure you click the NSFW box during submission.


----------



## Arko90 (Oct 25, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Yes you can, just ensure you click the NSFW box during submission.


OOKK! Thanks for your help 
By the way have you some others website?


----------



## Glycanthrope (Nov 1, 2017)

The Furaffinity main page is excellent for writers, but 
other sites for furry writers exist, including:

SoFurry.com  (SFW and NSFW)
forums.furtopia.org  (SFW only).


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 1, 2017)

Arko90 said:


> find somebody to correct my text


I volunteer


----------

